# Cassadaga Lake New York



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey team!
Renting a cool little cabin at the end of June for a fishing bachelor party. Plan to target musky some of the time, bass some of the time. Anyone fished it?
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I had my Bachelor party at Chautauqua many moons ago when my hair was still brown... You should have a great time.
Don't know how we did it, but found the last stop on the stripper circuit in Jamestown (before they are forced to retire...) Way past their prime if they ever had it..


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I've hit the upper lake, good casting 
Like fishing a farm pond for muskies. No real size but decent numbers


----------



## DVDAngelo (Aug 20, 2013)

Some confusion here. Cassadaga Lake is located east of Chautauqua Lake and is much smaller.


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Awesome to hear. Thanks guys.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

peteavsurace said:


> Awesome to hear. Thanks guys.


The middle lake is good too, bigger than the upper one. There's a boat launch at the middle one right near the channel for the upper lake


----------

